# 2005 NISSAN 15HP ?



## hfd100 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm new to boating - so how are Nissan motors ?

what kind of price is fair for a 2005 15hp Nissan ?
I'm in n.y.

kevin


----------



## hfd100 (Sep 23, 2014)

sorry it's a 2008 4 stroke 15hp


----------



## hfd100 (Sep 25, 2014)

nobody has a Nissan ?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366989#p366989 said:


> hfd100 » 25 Sep 2014, 06:57[/url]"]nobody has a Nissan ?



Only the pickemup truck. :wink:


----------



## richg99 (Sep 25, 2014)

Could be wrong, but I believe all of the Nissan small motors were Tahatsu's in disguise. If, so Tahatsu has a very good reputation.

Custom Gheenoe guys, or microskiff will have the answer.

richg99

p.s. https://www.onlineoutboards.com/


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep tahatsu makes nissan and mercury under 25 and = good motors


----------



## Y_J (Sep 25, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366989#p366989 said:


> hfd100 » September 25th, 2014, 8:57 am[/url]"]nobody has a Nissan ?


been looking at a couple on eBay. But not currently.. Sorry.


----------



## Attwanl (Sep 26, 2014)

I've got a 9.8 hp nissan 4-stroke.... I'm real happy with it, just got not to long ago. Super easy on fuel, idles nice, a bit heavier than my old 2-stroke, but well worth the trade in my opinion. Don't worry with mixing fuel and every thing that goes along with it.
I had my doubts about a 4-stroke at first, heard slow to plan off, too heavy but I'm real happy with it


----------



## ray55classic (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a 96' 25 hp Nissan 2 stroke I absolutely love, starts easily, runs good, enough power, & pretty much bulletproof. She'll push my 14ft x 6ft wide Lowe V-bottom CC loaded around 25mph...The 25/30hp are built by Tohatsu. If this one is indicative of the brand I'd buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 24, 2014)

I got a 2006 Nissan 5hp 4 stroke. I love it!!!! As far as price for a 15 hp, no clue.


----------

